# Just Wanted To Say HI



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey everyone, just wanted to say Hi to all of ya. Just got my 05 GTO in Torrid Red on tuesday. Just love it..it's been a long time since I owned a performance vehicle, also a long time since I owned a domestic LoL.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

welcome welcome welcome! interior color? auto or stick?


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Hello and welcome! arty: :cheers


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

My bad...interior is black..more like dark charcoal grey and I got the auto. Don't hate..rather large fellow and the auto was much more confortable to drive. LMAO


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

*hugs*

another auto gto owner !!!


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Warner Robins GTO said:


> My bad...interior is black..more like dark charcoal grey and I got the auto. Don't hate..rather large fellow and the auto was much more confortable to drive. LMAO



Welcome to the herd. You have a beauty there.


<looks over shoulder to Big Mike>


Don't mind him. :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

oh hush stick shifter!!


----------



## Warner Robins GTO (Dec 9, 2005)

My friends thought it was a waste to get that car in an auto...but then they experienced how quick it is in auto form..and they changed their mind. 

Anyone here around Central GA? I was told there are a few fellas that drive GTOs that hang out in Warner Robins..was wonderin if any of them are on here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

there may be. And dont let ANYONE tell you an auto is slower. Cuz what you do, is get a converter, and some tires, and you drop a half second! Quick as that! You spend under a grand to whoop some manual butts !!!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Warner Robins GTO said:


> My friends thought it was a waste to get that car in an auto...but then they experienced how quick it is in auto form..and they changed their mind.
> 
> Anyone here around Central GA? I was told there are a few fellas that drive GTOs that hang out in Warner Robins..was wonderin if any of them are on here.


I'm a little north of you at the Cobb/Cherokee border. Welcome to the forum and congratulations on the goat!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

big_mike said:


> there may be. And dont let ANYONE tell you an auto is slower. Cuz what you do, is get a converter, and some tires, and you drop a half second! Quick as that! You spend under a grand to whoop some manual butts !!!


i dunno about all that lol i'm glad my s/c doesn't make that whissleing sound he he he and i don't cheet lol like spray boy on the phone all day babbling at 100 mph lololol :willy: :seeya: :cheers mike you know who i'm talking abought


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

Warner Robins GTO said:


> My friends thought it was a waste to get that car in an auto...but then they experienced how quick it is in auto form..and they changed their mind.
> 
> Anyone here around Central GA? I was told there are a few fellas that drive GTOs that hang out in Warner Robins..was wonderin if any of them are on here.



Also check ls1got.com. There are a bunch over there as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

I got an idea who your speakign of.

and its www.ls1gto.com not ls1got.com

Dealernut is too busy selling cars to worry about typo's.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> I got an idea who your speakign of.
> 
> and its www.ls1gto.com not ls1got.com
> 
> Dealernut is too busy selling cars to worry about typo's.



Yes I am actually. But I do not sell them anymore. Get your facts straight sir. 

So who were you speakign(or should it be speaki*ng*) of.


LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

Im typing with one hand staring at my avatar! lol


----------



## fat nick (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the boards :cheers


----------



## MarineGTO (Aug 24, 2005)

Welcome, I am west of you in LaGrange. Auto is the way to go with these fat beasts. I had to actaully show a driver of a 2003 mustang GT(with a list of cheap crap he blabbed about for an hour) that it wasn't a stick cuz he didn't believe me. Oh yeah that was 2 mins after I spanked him at a light!! :cool


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome Bro!!! :cheers arty: 
Im 6'4 bout size 15 boot and I dont have any problems with my M12!?!
The only real problem I had in the beginning was getting in I kept hitting my head other than that everything is fine


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

auto drivers UNITE !!!

*group hug*


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> auto drivers UNITE !!!
> 
> *group hug*




Just remember the last post from him on this thread identified where one of his hands were. I would not hug him if I were you. 


size 14 boot. m12 all the way. I personally think the pedals are situated perfectly for my driving style.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

your a size 14 boot? damn. I am 6'3 with a size 13. I have a short foot.


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> your a size 14 boot? damn. I am 6'3 with a size 13. I have a short foot.



I'm 6'2". So I am not far off.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2005)

you know what they say about guys with big feet?








they all drive manuals! lol


----------



## dealernut (Oct 22, 2005)

big_mike said:


> you know what they say about guys with big feet?



Big shoes???????


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

From the sound of it, I won't have to do any mods to my GTO. It seems like most of the other GTO owners have about 60+ pounds on me. And you guys are killing everyother car on the streets, With that much power to weight ratio difference, I should have no problems killing and opposing wannabe trying to get a pull on the goat! And to think I always hated being a little guy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

ya know, one of my old buddies was this little asian guy, 5'1 110 lbs. Once he learned how to drive manual, everybody would put him in their car and he would drop a tenth or two if not more!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

big_mike said:


> ...he would drop a tenth or two if not more!


See! That's what I'm sayin'.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

BUT, he had to learn how to drive first.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

big_mike said:


> there may be. And dont let ANYONE tell you an auto is slower. Cuz what you do, is get a converter, and some tires, and you drop a half second! Quick as that! You spend under a grand to whoop some manual butts !!!


Only problem with this is .. If you drive circuit tracks you will still get whomped by a M6.. :cool ... for street and drag it is definitely better then a M6 tho... :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

all depends on what you want to use the car for.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

big_mike said:


> all depends on what you want to use the car for.


For the typical street application, the auto with a good stall converter would be best, most of the time it's red light to red light racing. Most people think that if the get the drop on you at a light and stop 500 feet ahead at the next light, they wooped your butt. Most of the supercharged cars (i.e cobra) will get the takeoff but give it a gear or two and then bye bye. Like Mike said..."all depends on what you want to use the car for"

I personally like a wide open highway with a good takeoff to boot!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

yay, auto lovers !!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

big_mike said:


> yay, auto lovers !!!


Im not saying I dont like autos.... I love autos when I got a hottie all over me when im cruzin down the strip... I just like to shift hehe :willy: arty:


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Personally, I like to shift my own gears when I want. Auto in the GTO is a very good unit! I just prefer the manual. Plus the gas mileage is awsome. We got rid of a 02 Durango R/T because of the horrible mileage.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

thats one thing that kinda scares me. The manual can get me to TN on 2 tanks like the cavalier can. The auto would take 3.

DEAR GOD DONT LET ME CONVERT !!!

wait, I have only been to TN 3 times in my life. Da hell do I care for?


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

big_mike said:


> thats one thing that kinda scares me. The manual can get me to TN on 2 tanks like the cavalier can. The auto would take 3.
> 
> DEAR GOD DONT LET ME CONVERT !!!
> 
> wait, I have only been to TN 3 times in my life. Da hell do I care for?


ya but do you pay like 3$ a gallon LMAO..... its like 50-60$ to fill the GTO everytime for me .. :willy: arty:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

actually, prices here in VA just went from 1.95 a gallon to 2.19 !!! And thats for 87


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Of course when I bought the car, I wasn't thinking anything about economy at the time. It was just a benefit that it got good mileage.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

and it only gets better.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Don't they say when you up your horsepower, it is gives more economy cause the engine takes less to propell the car?

Doesn't help if your foot is 1 foot through the firewall!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

yes, the more power you have, the less fuel you use to accomplish the same as you did before. But who the hell drives the same with 2x the power?!?!


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Like I said, I drive with my foot 1 foot past the firewall.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

me too, the cavy needs that extra boost


----------



## Cottonfarmer (Jul 11, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> Welcome Bro!!! :cheers arty:
> Im 6'4 bout size 15 boot and I dont have any problems with my M12!?!
> The only real problem I had in the beginning was getting in I kept hitting my head other than that everything is fine


I'm 5/6" and hit my head often. At 6'4" I would guess that your hair is getting thin on the right side.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2005)

I dont hit my head ... but ... when I wear my helmet its like 2'' more off the top of my head ... gotta put my seat back a lil'bit so i dont hit my head hehe.. :willy: arty:


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

When I first got my GOAT in August I used to hit my head every Freakin time I'm 6'4 I had to learn to get in


----------



## 2006GTO (Dec 8, 2005)

But if your that tall it must happen in a lot of sport cars right?


----------

